# Raid - Controller ist lahm



## Mr.Undertaker (8. Juni 2002)

Hallo zusammen! 
Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem onboard Raid-Controller MBFastTrak133 von Promise (ist auf einem Asus A7V333). Und zwar ist dieser mit Raid 0 langsamer als meine beiden 60GB HDDs im normalen IDE betrieb. Manchmal bleibt er einfach für ein paar Sekunden stehen und es passiert garnichts, bis die HDDs wieder mit "arbeiten" anfangen. Hab das mit PCMark2002 mal getestet und der bestätigte das, hatte vorher ~600 Punkte bei HDD und jetzt mit Raid nur 371 Punkte!!!!). Hat jemand das gleiche Probleme?? Oder weiß jemand wie man das löst?? 
Hier ist das genaue Test-Ergebnis: 


Hard Disk Tests mit RAID Promise Fasttrak 133 


Cached File Write 7.1 MB/s 
Uncached File Write 7.4 MB/s 
Cached File Read 10.0 MB/s 
Uncached File Read 42.9 MB/s 
File Copy 2.1 MB/s 


Hard Disk Tests ohne RAID Promise Fasttrak 133 


Cached File Write 13.0 MB/s 
Uncached File Write 12.6 MB/s 
Cached File Read 20.0 MB/s 
Uncached File Read 24.5 MB/s 
File Copy 7.0 MB/s 


Also vielen Dank im vorraus! 
Gruss, 
Christian


----------



## Mr.Undertaker (9. Juni 2002)

Kann mir niemand helfen??? Schade!


----------



## Freaky (9. Juni 2002)

hm

also du hast 4 platten im system...2 hd´s im raid 0 (performence mode)
und 2 hd´s an den normalen ide controllern richtig ??

hast du die original 4in1 tréiber installiert die auf der mainboard cd sind ?
sind deine platten(raid) ata133 fähig ?
hast du die raid platten mal am ide controller angeschlossen für den test(würd ich nicht machen) ??? 


also hatte nur einmal so ein problem..nachdem ich die neusten 4in1(4.38) treiber installiert hab...somit hat der von raid0 auf ata100 für 1,4GB daten 15min gebraucht...hab dann die von der cd wieder installiert(4.32) und für die gleiche datenmenge nur ncoh 30sec. gebraucht.

wenn alles nichts hilft mach ein image von deinem system und lösch noch mal dein arrayer vom raid controller. 

mehr weiß ich im moment nicht...


gruß fraky


----------



## Mr.Undertaker (9. Juni 2002)

nein, ich hab nur 2 HDDs. Hab mich wohl etwas zu ungenau ausgedrückt, hatte erst die 2 HDDs im normalen IDE-betrieb, dann hab ich mir RAID (also auf dem neuen Mainboard mitdrauf) gekauft und die 2 HDDS an Raid 0 gemacht. Und jetzt läufts langsamer als vorher. Aber jetzt hab ichs Problem gelöst. Scheint irgendein Treiberproblem gewesen zu sein, hab das Mainboard upgedatet und jetzt gehts wieder. Irgendwie komisch, aber vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
mfg
Chris


----------



## Tuni67 (1. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute,
einfach den aktuellen Treiber der Raid Controller downloaden und installieren, das wars.
Auch ein Bios Update solltet ihr machen, allerdings die Version 1017.

Hier di Links
Raid Controler : http://www.asus.it/support/download...0&l3_id=18&m_id=1&f_name=pdc20276.zip~zaqwedc

Bios : http://www.asus.it/support/download...10&l3_id=18&m_id=1&f_name=av33317.zip~zaqwedc


----------

